

Ask HN: Any feedback on how to improve our platform? - g_gusman

Hello, we have launched our platform (guchex) some time ago, and we would like your feedback on how could we improve it:<p>here we explain it how it works
http://guchex.com/viniciusfbm/post/40/getting-the-most-out-of-guchex<p>feedbacks appreciated
======
Robby2012
I tried to enter the link and something went wrong: Sorry, an error occurred.
We are working on that! Please try again later.

------
tectonic
Is there some way I can play with it without making an account?

